# Corsa SLX in Germany (with history!)



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

eBay 200061810629
http://stores.ebay.com/Smither-Sales-and-Services

Corsa SLX .. with a bit of history (and photos) ... one for the curious!

B
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This bike was a gift to the city of Hamburg presented by the mayor of the city of Bremen Henning Scherf.
In 2004 the senate of Hamburg dontated this exclusive bike to a charity auction for the benefit of the SPECIAL OLYMPICS National Games.
The winner of that auction now wants to sell this rare vintage bike. 
The bike is used and in good condition.

The bike has Shimano Dura Ace brakes, gear change (RD 7401), gear wheel. There are two stickers on the frame "Corsa Extra" and "SLX" indicating type designation. The wheel has a sticker on it "Wolber Profil 20".


----------

